# Allureglow USA & Ryonet Co-Brand Full Line of Specialty Screen Printing Inks



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Allure Galaxy offers screen printers around the world High-Solids Acrylic (HSA) reflective and glow-in-the-dark inks in a multitude of colors.

Long Beach, CA January 22, 2016–Allureglow USA and Ryonet have joined forces to co-brand a full line of specialty screen printing inks that includes glow in the dark and reflective. The Allure Galaxy brand will be jointly marketed by both companies.

“We’re very excited about the opportunity to partner with an exceptional organization like Ryonet,” said Brian Peters, President, Allureglow USA.

Allure Galaxy screen printing inks have been formulated to produce the brightest, longest glow and the highest reflectivity possible. All of the inks are eco-friendly, easy to use and can be printed on a variety of substrates. 

“The Allure Galaxy line is the culmination of more than a year of combined efforts between Allureglow USA and Ryonet, which resulted in the creation of this unique, single-part, high-solids acrylic, reflective ink system. Merging our technologies allowed us to create a stable, user-friendly system unlike anything ever seen,” said Ryan Moor, Ryonet CEO. 

Allureglow USA is a leader in both photoluminescent and reflective industries and has positioned itself to dominate the world market of self-illuminating and reflective screen printing products. Visit their Website at: www.allureglowusa.com or Call 888-4WE-GLOW. 

Contact:
Brian Peters 
President Allureglow USA
888-4WE-GLOW
www.allureglowusa.com

Ryonet® is a one-stop source for screen printing education, supplies and equipment, both online atwww.screenprinting.com and in-person. It was founded out of a punk band’s need for more tour money by Ryan Moor in 2004. The company is headquartered in Vancouver, WA. 

Contact:
Rogier Ducloo 
EVP Marketing & Sales 
Ryonet Corporation
877-576-7888


----------

